# A Permit



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Help out my terrible eyes, what's the date?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

74, 77, 79.......


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sept. 10, 1973. 

I can't figure out how to re-size it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a plumbing final sticker still on the drain line in my garage next to the water heater from 76. Doesn't look bad for 37 years old.

Doesn't look quite as cool as your pic though..


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Sept. 10, 1973.


My birthdate......a couple years too late though. Would have been my 2nd birthday.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That stuff is always pretty cool. I love to open up an old panel and find the name of the guy who did the original work. They had pride in what they did, and it showed.

Most guys now wouldn't want their name anywhere near what they did.

I did a service change in San Francisco last year that had the original permit from the 1940's.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Sept. 10, 1973.
> 
> I can't figure out how to re-size it.


It was a interior alteration. 
I didn't think it was for the service, as that's a rather old Square D panel.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> It was a interior alteration.
> I didn't think it was for the service, as that's a rather old Square D panel.


I think you may be right. I thought the panel looked older, maybe from the 50's?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Switched said:


> That stuff is always pretty cool. I love to open up an old panel and find the name of the guy who did the original work. They had pride in what they did, and it showed.
> 
> Most guys now wouldn't want their name anywhere near what they did.
> 
> I did a service change in San Francisco last year that had the original permit from the 1940's.


 

I opened up the panel pictured below at a saw mill. See that diagram on the right door? It was put there 3o years earlier by the electrician that built it. Hmmmm, I look a little closer. The handwriting looks familiar. Real familiar. 









I look a little closer and it is signed and dated by my father


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I opened up the panel pictured below at a saw mill. See that diagram on the right door? It was put there 3o years earlier by the electrician that built it. Hmmmm, I look a little closer. The handwriting looks familiar. Real familiar.
> 
> View attachment 20654
> 
> ...


So, did you inherit that meat market? :laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I opened up the panel pictured below at a saw mill. See that diagram on the right door? It was put there 3o years earlier by the electrician that built it. Hmmmm, I look a little closer. The handwriting looks familiar. Real familiar.
> 
> I look a little closer and it is signed and dated by my father


Awesome


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I ripped out and replaced sw gear in a school my great grand father installed new in a school near my house


----------

